# Lyft driving time remaining?



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

How do I see the remaing driving time in the Lyft App before the mandatory break?


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> How do I see the remaing driving time in the Lyft App before the mandatory break?


You don't. You either remember when you logged out, or log out of Uber at the same time so you can use their clock. Lyft resets at 5am every morning, but it is not the actual drive time clock of 14 hours.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

There is no countdown. 

Also, this is not a good use of your time. You need to think about how to do this less per day, not more.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

240BIGWINO said:


> There is no countdown.
> 
> Also, this is not a good use of your time. You need to think about how to do this less per day, not more.


To maximize my earnings in the shortest period of time this information is important for me. Uber is easy to watch Lyft just never makes sense to me as to when it will lock me out.

Saturday nights and late nights are my best time to make earnings. Sunday mornings are also prime for profitable airport runs. So I need to balance out my Saturday Nights vs Sunday mornings to get the most out of my driving time. Trust me I am not looking for how to stay out driving for the longest periods of time. Knowing remaining driving times and when I need to log off is key to my earnings Saturday and Sunday. For the record I have a full-time Mon-Fri job.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

With the new version you dont even know unless you complete a ride. For xl and above drivers you can go a whole day without a ride and have no clue how many hours you've been online


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

I can see it easly on my app.
Just click on dashboard and it will show "time" on your right side.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i have worked 16 hour days never been locked out before. strange you are getting locked out.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Some markets have this state restriction
Mass for example dont have it but Lyft still apply it to us
Uber dont


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I think it's dangerous driving over 11 hours. How do I know? That's the time truck drivers have to drive for the day. From what I heard is that they lowered that too.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

That's only driving time since 5:01am yesterday. At 5am that will reset to 0.

If you drove 13 hours and log off at 4:30am, log back on at 5:30am, it will show 0 and after an hour of driving you will be locked out. There's no 6 hour clock or any indication of how much rest time you need for the 14 hour clock to reset.

Ie: Right now, it is 4:30am here. I've been logged off Lyft over 8 hours and it shows I drove 4 hours and 14 minutes. I've already had the 6 hour rest.

The Lyft drivetime is near useless. You need to remember when you log out and count 6 hours to go back on. If you do it too early, the 6 hour clock starts again, just like Uber, except it doesn't tell you on Lyft. 


ROTA said:


> I can see it easly on my app.
> Just click on dashboard and it will show "time" on your right side.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> i have worked 16 hour days never been locked out before. strange you are getting locked out.


If you log off and log back on the time is not counted. You can stretch it out over 20 hours but eventually need to take a 6 hour break


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

From what I can figure Uber only tracks the time you are moving. So sitting and waiting for a ping does not run your clock. Lyft from what I can tell clocks the total time you are online regardless of moving. Sometimes I can sit at home for several hours waiting for my first ping, having this time count toward my Lyft time sucks.

Again this only matters to me on Saturday Night/Sunday Morning while I am trying to take advantage of peak Saturday Nights and score airport trips Sunday morning.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ROTA said:


> I can see it easly on my app.
> Just click on dashboard and it will show "time" on your right side.


If you're in Destination Mode that time doesn't show up under time.

I wish I was pulling close to $1000 in under 5 hours...


----------

